# Anybody smoke meat with grapevine??



## smoke king (Apr 25, 2008)

Recently, I had a tree guy at my house. He saw my smoker, and come to find out, he's a "smokehead"-you know, does the competitions, etc.

He was telling me about using "grapevine" to supplement other fruitwoods, and even went so far as to bring me some the next day.

I threw a piece on my grill along with some pear to flavor some chops and some chicken, and I thought it was awful! Bitter, with a nasty aftertaste that would'nt go away.

Did I do something wrong? I can't believe that after his going on and on about it that it was supposed to taste like _that - _any thoughts would be appreciated!!


----------



## JillBurgh (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting... I never heard of using grapevine. Interested to hear what everyone says. Maybe some critter got to your vines... Blech.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 25, 2008)

It is a different flavor, I do not like it for the same reasons you have stated. 

I will say, a little goes a long way.

It reminded me of Grappa, something else I do not like for those same reasons.


----------



## Leolady (Apr 25, 2008)

No, but when I lived on a small farm, we smoked meat with the many fallen apple tree limbs that we had available.

It was delicious.


----------



## QSis (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh, wow, smoke king, I've never used grapevine in my smoker, and probably won't, based on your experience.

You described the way I feel about smoking with mesquite - yee UCK!  I tried one small chunk one time and it stunk so badly I took it right off the smoker!

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG Lee!  I LOVE the smell of burning Mesquite.  I even bring some in for the fireplace.  lol


----------



## smoke king (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah-I thought maybe I used it wrong (?) but it maybe a matter of taste-I don't like Brussel Sprouts either-but I've heard there are people that do!!


----------



## oldcampcook (Apr 25, 2008)

I used to smoke grapevine when I was a kid.  The hole in the middle lets the hot gasses burn the bejesus out of your lungs!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 25, 2008)

Heard/read about grapevines...but have never used them. Now the fruit of the vine is another story... properly handled it can be amazing.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 25, 2008)

Actually bought some grapevine wood and smoked with it.

Have no idea what I purchased, it was many years ago but it was tasty.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 26, 2008)

The grapevines I've smoked had a sour taste.  In some grape growing areas of Europe the pruned vines are used as fuel in ovens used  for baking bread.


----------



## smoke king (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep JPB-you described it perfectly-sour is the word I was looking for. I thought maybe I had used it wrong. Guess its safe to throw it out.....or put it on EBAY!!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 29, 2008)

oldcampcook said:


> I used to smoke grapevine when I was a kid.  The hole in the middle lets the hot gasses burn the bejesus out of your lungs!



I can remember doing that as a kid.  Must be an Okie thing.  Never could get a good drag off it, so I never burned my lungs.


----------



## JPolito830 (Apr 29, 2008)

I never tried this method...but I have some grapevines nearby.  I guess its worth a shot


----------



## oldcampcook (Apr 29, 2008)

AllenOK, don't tell me you never smoked oak leaves wrapped in toilet paper????


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2008)

I ran out of plum wood smoking a leg of lamb for Easter. I pulled down a bunch of wild grapevines and threw those in the fire. Good scent from the smoke, and the resulting lamb was just made of win.


----------

